# 8,1 upgrade:interrupt storm detected on "irq9:";



## ezizzi (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, I upgraded 7.3 to 8.1 and am receiving "interrupt storm detected on "irq9:"; throttling interrupt source" errors.


```
vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                           2          0
irq9: acpi0                     25134405       2260
irq15: ata1                           35          0
irq16: uhci0                      167367         15
irq24: twe0                       153669         13
irq48: em0                        205845         18
cpu0: timer                     22234358       1999
cpu3: timer                     22233856       1999
cpu1: timer                     22233856       1999
cpu2: timer                     22233856       1999
Total                          114597249      10307
```


```
Top -CS
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.1% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.9% idle
Mem: 26M Active, 522M Inact, 179M Wired, 288K Cache, 112M Buf, 3157M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    CPU COMMAND
   11 root          4 171 ki31     0K    32K RUN     0 691:32 400.00% idle
   12 root         17 -60    -     0K   136K WAIT    0   6:54  0.00% intr
    0 root          8 -68    0     0K    56K -       0   1:46  0.00% kernel
```

From what I have read, it looks like a hardware problem with my raid controller, but I am not sure. could anyone confirm or let me know where else to look?

Thanks in advance,

Eric


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 14, 2010)

ezizzi said:
			
		

> Hello, I upgraded 7.3 to 8.1 and am receiving "interrupt storm detected on "irq9:"; throttling interrupt source" errors.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Why do you say that? Your [cmd=""]vmstat[/cmd] output shows that your 3Ware controller is on irq24. irq9 is the ACPI device. You may find the "Using and Debugging FreeBSD ACPI" section of the Handbook useful.

You could also use the boot menu option "2. Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled" to see if that helps. Note that this will disable most power management features until you reboot without this option.


----------



## ezizzi (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahh, I see that now, thank you for the assistance and pointing me in the right direction.


----------

